# Oakley Lens Chart



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Peoples.
I know a few of you have been having a tough time with what goggle/lens to get and for what conditions.
There was an old Oakley lens chart floating around online somewhere but I wanted to post this updated chart for 2011.
Props go to Eden up at the Killington Shop in K-1 for giving me the vendor chart to scan for you guys. 










Personally, I use my Danny Kass Sig series crobars with Fire lens for sunny/bluebird days and my D.Kass crobars with persimmon lens for darker/cloudy days.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

One thing I will add to this is that your own eye sensitivity plays a factor too. This typically correlates to eye color. 

I actually prefer the HI yellow sometimes to HI Persimmon due to my eyes being less sensitive to light, but my friend says the persimmon can sometimes not be enough for him even on overcast days. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the Oakley Stockholm goggle, which is good for women. The lenses I have are Persimmon and Blue Iridium. Blue Iridium was awesome for clear days and slightly cloudy days. Persimmon worked well in overcast to partly cloudy. I also have H.I. yellow but I've never really used it...

My bf has the Oakley Elevate. It seems really well made compared to the Stockholm, but for some odd reason it doesn't have a clip in the back like the Stockholm does. It makes it waaaaay harder to fit over helmets... He has the Fire Iridium lens. It looks cool, but it's rarely so bright that he uses it...


----------

